# Deer ticks - Lymes Disease



## Hive5ive (Nov 21, 2015)

Been there, done that! Lyme's is horrible! I've lost about 25% use of my left arm because of it!!!! Not to mention the downtime while recovering. Like Ian said, be vigilant!


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

two of my best friends ended up on permanent disability, not pretty, get a lyme test every year late in the year.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Just one more reason why I'm glad that I'm wearing my bee jacket just about every time I'm outside. Last year I continually found ticks along my bee hat. None on me though.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Good words of warning Ian. We always take precautions especially when in tall grass and heavily wooded areas this time of year. I have always been a bit ignorant on the exact ID of deer as opposed to a wood or dog tick, not that I care to be bitten by either. Found this little pictorial and it appears Ian is on the mark here. Red lower back = Deer Tick
http://www.dhhs.nh.gov/dphs/holu/documents/hom-tickhandout.pdf


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

IMO, this is our industries biggest work place safety hazard. Not just for us but also the guys we hire.
My wife sends each deer tick she finds away to our extensions lab, 40-45% carry the bacteria


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Don't forget copperheads and black widows. Cool nights make the warmth under a hive attractive for all kind of critters.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder Ian. I watch for ticks but I'm not as vigilant as I should be. Gentleman who lives 1/4 mile from my hives was put in a wheelchair when he got it. It's a great reminder that I need to do more to keep myself free of those nasty boogers if I want to continue to keep bees.


----------



## Beekkirk (Mar 7, 2014)

Was working my bees on Saturday. On Sunday I felt like I had a bruise on my leg looked and pulled a tick off. Starting to feel it in my hips and knees. Gonna be the third time going through this ****. Rumor has it that when Lyme disease was a localized problem here in ct they wanted to drop cotton balls from planes with something to kill the rodents carrying the ticks but the environmentalists shut that down. Now we have a national problem.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I've read stories where Apitherapy was used to help control lyme's, apparently it kills the bacteria.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

JRG13 said:


> I've read stories where Apitherapy was used to help control lyme's, apparently it kills the bacteria.


If so we'd be fine lol
...or it's the reason we are not all sick !


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

JRG13 said:


> I've read stories where Apitherapy was used to help control lyme's, apparently it kills the bacteria.


one of my friends that got it had been a beek for over 30 years that I knew of, had 500 hives, didn't wear gloves and got stung regularly he still got it. the two people that I know that got it, had the same health care provider that did there own lym tests, from what I understand there are/were two different tests, they were using the old test. I was told to request Quest diagnostics to do the test as they do the test that finds it correctly. After going on medicare and seeing what the cost of the test is, from now on I'm going to just request the antibiotics if I get bit. I have also been told by my former doctor, that if you go to the doctors office within 24 hours of getting bit, that they can give you one treatment of antibiotics instead of the full dose. I'm not a doctor so check with someone that really knows. also they say if you remove the tick befor 24hrs has gone by, you won't be infected.


----------



## scituatema (Aug 30, 2014)

I had it two times. Horrible.
I still suffer from neck and ankle pains after a year


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

wildbranch2007 said:


> one of my friends that got it had been a beek for over 30 years that I knew of, had 500 hives, didn't wear gloves and got stung regularly he still got it. the two people that I know that got it, had the same health care provider that did there own lym tests, from what I understand there are/were two different tests, they were using the old test. I was told to request Quest diagnostics to do the test as they do the test that finds it correctly. After going on medicare and seeing what the cost of the test is, from now on I'm going to just request the antibiotics if I get bit. I have also been told by my former doctor, that if you go to the doctors office within 24 hours of getting bit, that they can give you one treatment of antibiotics instead of the full dose. I'm not a doctor so check with someone that really knows. also they say if you remove the tick befor 24hrs has gone by, you won't be infected.


A few stings here and there probably does nothing, but some recommended using stings on the bite site etc... Not sure on the 24 hours, what it is, the tick needs to get into a feeding rhythm and release the bacteria. Some may dig in and start feeding right away.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

A few lottery tickets here and there probably does nothing, but some say that using the bulk of your paycheck on scratch tickets is the way to make money on the lottery.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

jim lyon said:


> Good words of warning Ian. We always take precautions especially when in tall grass and heavily wooded areas this time of year. I have always been a bit ignorant on the exact ID of deer as opposed to a wood or dog tick, not that I care to be bitten by either. Found this little pictorial and it appears Ian is on the mark here. Red lower back = Deer Tick
> http://www.dhhs.nh.gov/dphs/holu/documents/hom-tickhandout.pdf


We don't have deer ticks in the North Dakota prairie, but we have plenty of wood ticks, etc. I get bit regularly but have been lucky so far. While "our" ticks don't carry lymes, they do carry other nasty things you don't want to get. I'm not sure if you have deer ticks where you work Jim but I'm sure you have plenty of wood ticks, etc.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

It's good advice to be aware of deer ticks and Lyme Disease. 
A real problem here for anyone who spends time outdoors, that includes in many peoples own backyards never
mind wandering around the fields and woods.
I have seen Lyme take down both man (woman) and beast (dogs) and it's nothing to fool with.
(1) Absolute necessity to take precautions and use products that work and repel the little blood suckers, then (2) full body check to be sure you are free of them when the day is over (3) have a routine to isolate tick exposed clothing.

Next thread should be mosquitoes. Having fun yet?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

deknow said:


> A few lottery tickets here and there probably does nothing, but some say that using the bulk of your paycheck on scratch tickets is the way to make money on the lottery.


Not sure if your mocking ?? Please explain


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder Ian. I made the mistake to work my hives in tall grass earlier this year without putting on some repellant and ended up with a huge amount of chigger bits on my legs/ankles.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

The nymphs are the ones that are very concerning. The adults are large enough to be discovered and removed in time. Nymphs are much smaller and easy to miss.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

How about the guys that work in full bee suits.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I found one crawling up my back after visiting my outyard the other day. My wife doesn't like the smoke smell so I always shower when I get home, felt the little sucker climbing up my back!

Tom


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

Problem here is the medical profession does not believe we have Lyme disease in this part of the world. They are starting to come around a bit now.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

I figured, I will pull up this thread about the Lyme.
Here is a good relevant read - Where’s My Lyme Vaccine?









Whatever Happened to the Lyme Disease Vaccine?


The complex downfall of LYMErix—and what’s coming next.




slate.com


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

wildbranch2007 said:


> one of my friends that got it had been a beek for over 30 years that I knew of, had 500 hives, didn't wear gloves and got stung regularly he still got it. the two people that I know that got it, had the same health care provider that did there own lym tests, from what I understand there are/were two different tests, they were using the old test. I was told to request Quest diagnostics to do the test as they do the test that finds it correctly. After going on medicare and seeing what the cost of the test is, from now on I'm going to just request the antibiotics if I get bit. I have also been told by my former doctor, that if you go to the doctors office within 24 hours of getting bit, that they can give you one treatment of antibiotics instead of the full dose. I'm not a doctor so check with someone that really knows. also they say if you remove the tick befor 24hrs has gone by, you won't be infected.


yes the sooner the better.
once there is eggs, you need a round for the adults then when the eggs hatch another round.
better to get the fewer adults right out of the gate, and be over it.
Have seen several friends and family get lymes, not good.
Thanks Ian, good reminder.

Deet is rumored to help

GG


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

GregV said:


> I figured, I will pull up this thread about the Lyme.
> Here is a good relevant read - Where’s My Lyme Vaccine?
> 
> 
> ...


that's one of the worst write up's I have ever read, total misinformation. I asked my doc. when the LYMErix came out for the shots. she recommended against it as there were all kinds of problems with it. One of the major problems was if you already had lyme and got the shots you were headed for disability. What made it worse is the tests were not reliable at all. The third problem was that if you had certain DNA strands you were headed for disability. I had friends that were in each category and two of them ended up being treated by one of the leading specialists on it and it was amazing the information he provided. The class action suit was not rich people that wanted to visit the cape on weekends, this LYMErix was a disaster and they really should have put people in jail over it/.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Go to an urgent care if found within a day or two, theyll make you buy a bottle of the antibiotics, tell you to take 3 & toss the rest of the bottle. 
My non professional opinion is to keep the rest of the bottle 

Background story to that outcome is i had a tick embedded in the most embarrasing place a guy could have one...i ended up busting the head off inside the skin while attempting to remove it, walked in that place & tried not to make eye contact with anyone, whispered where the location of it was lol...after waiting a bit the cutest female doctor ever comes in & attempts to dig it out while im stretching certain things out so she can get in good with the tools. At this point im sure it cant get ANY more embarrasing when she says..."i need help,ill be right back" ...to my dismay she comes back with the 2nd most cutest ever female doctor....5 min of both of them tinkering with tools at my undercarriage the one says "is it cold in here or just me?"
I said "IM FREEZING!" 

Lmao...cant make this up, true story. 
Most humiliating experience of my life. 
Lesson learned, check thoroughly & often!


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

wildbranch2007 said:


> that's one of the worst write up's I have ever read, total misinformation.


The article does state - The complex downfall of LYMErix.
What is the misinformation about it?
I just don't know much about the subject.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

this write up just came along, gives their version of why Lymerix went away, and says new ones are on the way.









Why It Took So Long to Develop a New Vaccine for Lyme Disease


Initially halted by public fears, a preventive treatment could be here in two years.




www.newyorker.com


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

wildbranch2007 said:


> this write up just came along, gives their version of why Lymerix went away, and says new ones are on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good article
seems thing are in the pipline as well.

GG


----------

